

Cardiio app measures your heart rate using front-facing camera - HaloZero
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/09/cardiio-uses-iphone-camera-sensor-to-get-your-heart-rate-on-the-go/

======
tocomment
What's the process for selling something like this without FDA approval? Do
you need a special disclaimer? Is there more to it?

------
jdhopeunique
Imagine something like this combined with Google Glasses. You could walk up to
a person and get real time heart rate data as you are speaking to them.

